# How do I update my firmware?



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

Im not sure how to update my firmware. Im having trouble burning CD-Rs with nero 7.0 because it keeps coming up with this calibration error. I posted that thread in this same forum ( http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/453562-nero-issues-data-disks.html)
but it just leads to this new question about updating my firmware because it might be a possibility. Im also running SP1.

I went to this page called "the firmware page" link- (http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_all.php) and searched for my Disk Drive but had no luck in finding it. Even if I were to find it, how would I go about updating it, and how can I tell if its up to date?

Im running win XP and it is a Toshiba Qosimo laptop e15-av101
I looked in my computer/cd drive/ properties to see the name of my drive and hopfully I have the right one, it is a

MAT****A dvd-ram UJ-830s.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You might want to try Toshiba's site instead.

Usually the firmware is a setup file that will install the firmware, but be very careful, anything that disturbs a firmware update will result in a dead device.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to make sure you find the correct firmware for your drive, because more than one person has cooked the incorrect firmware and created a doorstop. As mentioned, interrupting the burn will also have the same result. Here's a good place to start searching to see if you can identify your drive and obtain firmware: http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_search.php


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

JW that link looks similar to the one he went to


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

I went to toshibas website here

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...518&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model&x=16&y=10

and brought up my computer and theres so many things to update. I looked through the list but I dont think I saw anything for updating the firm ware.

and yes johnwill, I have already been at that site with out any luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I noticed a DVD driver. I dont know if that will help your problem though.

Question have you tried another burning program like CDBurnerXP and Deepburn? I would see if you can use those before going into the drive itself. It could be Nero


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

well, before nero i had sonic recored live which I uninstalled because it was kindve a pain itself. and other then that there is windows media player. WMP is the only one that burns sudio cds, nero and sonic both had the same issues so im guessing anything other than that will probably do that same, I can burn dvds fins but not cds.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try CDBurnerXP. That usually works


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

is it free?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As a bird

www.cdburnerxp.se


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

Ill try it and let you know is it solved the issue. thank you.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> JW that link looks similar to the one he went to


So it does!  I didn't even look that closely at the link he had. That's where I've looked for DVD firmware...


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

welp, i tried it Tidus and it also did not work so Im thinking Im needing to update something on this computer such as firmware. Im going to pass by the store and pick up a can of compressed air to clean this out with and see if that helps at all.

Does anyone else have any suggestions on updating formware on my drive???


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd first try some other burning packages, because I don't believe that the drive should suddenly stop working, just because you installed Nero 7. Here's a couple of free ones you could try, see how they do.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol you really need to look more  I have suggested that already and it failed.

It maybe a hardware issue. I think you should contact Toshi and see what they say,


----------

